# Delete multiple items from Kindle3



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I was wondering if there is way to delete several items at once from my K3.  the reason this is an issue is I have 4 newsfeeds a days forwarded to my Kindle by Calibre.  When the new ones come in the old ones get put into a collection for Periodicals: back issues.  After a few days it can have dozens of obsolete issues that I just want to purge.  Trouble is I can only delete them one by one with the Kindle unless I'm missing something.  Any ideas?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hook it up to your computer and delete the files that way. Much quicker.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Old periodicals in that folder do get automatically deleted eventually. There was a lot of discussion and experimenting of this over at the mobile read forums... it's not 100% consistent, though.  My Calibre news feeds seem to disappear after 7-10 days.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

tomatogirl said:


> Old periodicals in that folder do get automatically deleted eventually. There was a lot of discussion and experimenting of this over at the mobile read forums... it's not 100% consistent, though. My Calibre news feeds seem to disappear after 7-10 days.


Interesting. I wonder if that's programmed into the firmware or a function of some automatic update process that happens when the Kindle is online with the Amazon store?


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

amafan said:


> Interesting. I wonder if that's programmed into the firmware or a function of some automatic update process that happens when the Kindle is online with the Amazon store?


I'm thinking it's in the software - i.e. a date on the periodical and the Kindle recognizing that date -, since Calibre periodicals are 'personal documents' and not part of the Amazon store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For periodicals purchased through Amazon, 7 issues are stored -- older ones are deleted.  So if it's a daily paper, you have a week's worth in the 'periodicals' file.  If it's a monthly, you have 7 months. . . . .


----------

